# substituer à / se substituer à



## Romi1983

No entiendo esta frase, sobre todo lo que está en rojo_: "Cette métamorphose survient au moment ou le vieux comte tend à se substituer à feu Forestier dans la haine particulière que Duroy voue aux tierces personnes encombrantes"_
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
A primera vista, "feu" tiene el sentido de *fallecido*. 
Ver este hilo sobre "feu + nombre de persona": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=494186
"se substituer" - ver aquí la traducción: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/se+substituer
... o el viejo conde tiende a (querer) reemplazar/sustituir al difunto Sr. Forestier en el odio particular ....


----------



## Romi1983

Muchas GRACIAS!!!


----------



## babis

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
*No abras hilos nuevos a sabiendas de que ya existe uno abierto.*​ 
Hola a todos:
Sé que ya hay un hilo de esta expresión pero quería checar una frase de Paul Ricoeur: "Sustituer à l' énigme de la relation de ressemblance (...) celle, peut-être moins intraitable...
"Sustituir *con* el enigma de la relación de semejanza (...) ya que ese puede ser más manejable....
¿Es correcto?
Se los agradezco muchísimo. Babis


----------



## babis

Hola Athos:
La frase completa es:
Tenant le témoinage pour  une "structure de transition" entre la mémoire et l'histoire, il propose de "*sustituer à l'énigme* *de la relation de ressemblance* (si et comment un récit ressemble à un événement) celle, peut-être moins intraitable, de la relation fiduciaire, constitutive de la crédibilité du témoinage".
Es sustituir *con *el enigma de la relacion de semejanza que pueda ser más manejable que la relación fiduciaria, constitutiva de la credibilidad del testimonio. O: sustituir el enigma de la relación de semejanza......
Por el sentido me inclino por la primera, pero quisiera tu corrección. MIl gracias
Babis


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Babis:

Yo no lo entiendo igual.

Elimina "la paja" y lee tu frase de la manera siguiente:

il propose de "su*b*stituer à l'énigme de la relation de ressemblance..... *celle de* la relation fiduciaire...".

..sustituir (reemplazar) el enigma ... por ....

No obstante, espera otras opiniones.


----------



## babis

Athos, mil gracias por tu ayuda, ¿es el verbo substituer un verbo directo entonces? Te lo digo porque conozco un poco la obra de Ricoeur y no creo que esté diciendo que el enigma de la relación de semejanza se deba susbstituir por la relación fiduciaria constitutiva de la credibilidad del testimonio. Perdón la terquedad pero estás segura? Nuevamente te lo agradezco enormemente. Babis.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



babis said:


> Athos, mil gracias por tu ayuda, ¿es el verbo substituer un verbo directo entonces? Te lo digo porque conozco un poco la obra de Ricoeur y no creo que esté diciendo que el enigma de la relación de semejanza se deba susbstituir por la relación fiduciaria constitutiva de la credibilidad del testimonio. Perdón la terquedad pero estás segura? Nuevamente te lo agradezco enormemente. Babis.


 
Yo tampoco creo que el enigma (de la relación de semejanza) deba ser sustituido por la relación fiduciaria. Habla de sustituir un enigma por otro enigma.

Nos estamos saliendo del hilo pero como veo que estás atascada: 

Celle de la relation... = l'énigme de la relation = el de la relación, es decir el enigma (de la relación fiduciaria).


----------



## babis

Tienes razón, ya chequé y sí, en su último libro rectifica todo lo dicho en T& N. Te lo agradezco deveras.  Babis


----------



## Gévy

Hola Babis:

A substitue B = B sustituye a A

Siempre es un lío, ya que empleamos en sentido inverso este verbo en español y en francés. Cuidado pues a la hora de traducirlo.

Ver este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=274105

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## babis

Gevy,precisamente esa era mi duda, pues los tres libros de Ricoeur sobre _Tiempo y narración_ afirman lo que *yo quería* entender, por eso es tan importante para mi esta cita, pues afirmaba o negaba lo que el nuevo autor quería sostener con Ricoeur. El hilo que me mandas me vuelve a confundir....
Babis


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo.

Siento confundirte más.

Volvamos a tu frase:
il propose de "substituer à l'énigme de  la relation de ressemblance..... *celle de* la relation  fiduciaire...".

Substituer à A, B = B substituera A = B remplacera A

Pour y voir plus clair, je te donne une autre phrase: On substituera à la jambe arrachée une jambe de bois. (Creo que lo que iba primero y qué cambio tiene lugar queda claro, ¿no? ). Lo mismo pasa con estos dos enigmas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## vikita

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Antes de lanzar una pregunta al foro, comprueba si ya existe un hilo anterior.
​
Buenas tardes foreros.

Tengo una inquietud por un texto de química que estoy revisando.

De manera repetitiva en muchas partes del procedimiento que explica este texto, aparecen expresiones similares a la indicada en el título de este post.

En mi opinión quiere decir:
"sustituyendo el producto A por el producto B" (es decir, quitas A y pones B)

Pero aparece traducido como:
"sustituyendo el producto B por el producto A" (es decir, quitas B y pones A)

El contexto:
"On utilise le procédé décrit pour la préparation de E, en substituant le produit A au produit B."

Ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme a aclarar mi duda.  Gracias.


----------



## digya12

vikita said:


> Buenas tardes foreros.
> 
> Tengo una inquietud por un texto de química que estoy revisando.
> 
> De manera repetitiva en muchas partes del procedimiento que explica este texto, aparecen expresiones similares a la indicada en el título de este post.
> 
> En mi opinión quiere decir:
> "sustituyendo el producto A por el producto B" (es decir, quitas A y pones B)
> 
> Pero aparece traducido como:
> "sustituyendo el producto B por el producto A" (es decir, quitas B y pones A)
> 
> El contexto:
> "On utilise le procédé décrit pour la préparation de E, en substituant le produit A au produit B."
> 
> Ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme a aclarar mi duda.  Gracias.



Está correcto : substituer se construye al revés en francés . "Substituer A à B" es lo mismo que "remplacer B par A", es decir quitas B y pones A.


----------



## vikita

Gracias por tu ayuda, me ha sido de gran utilidad y motivo para aprender algo nuevo hoy.


----------



## vikita

¿Ocurre lo mismo con remplacer, entonces?:

Le A ne doit pas remplacer les B = Los B no deben reemplazar el A, ¿es correcto?


----------



## digya12

No : remplacer se construye lo mismo que reemplazar.


----------



## vikita

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, digya12.


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

El verbo _substituer_ siempre me ha traído problemas, sobre todo cuando es reflexivo, y en varios hilos he dado muestras de esto.

A tal punto que cada vez que tropiezo con él me detengo un rato para meditar su traducción, pese a que en mi propio diccionario (que siempre tengo a mano) le he destinado un apartado especial.

Sin embargo, esta forma no figura (aunque sí una similar), así que, antes de meter la pata, prefiero consultar a gente más sabia que yo.

Mi autor* dice:

_À la relation d'extériorité entre le Principe et le principié, se substitue maintenant une unité du Principe et du principié sous les auspices de l'Un … _(etcétera).

La frase es complicada, lo sé, pero no se preocupen, porque no pretendo que me la expliquen, ni mucho menos.

Así que mejor hagamos como hice yo en su momento (y espero que el autor sabrá disculparme), la esquematizamos: à 1) se substitue 2).

¿Qué está diciendo mi autor?

¿Que 1) es reemplazado por 2)?

*  Jean-Christophe Goddard, _La Philosophie fichtéenne de la vie._


----------



## Yendred

Sí "_à 1) se substitue 2)_" significa que 1) es reemplazado por 2)

Note que el subjeto de la frase es 2). La frase esta escrita al revés.

Al derecho, sería "_2) se substitue à 1)_"
O con la frase real:
_Une unité du Principe et du principié sous les auspices de l'Un … *se substitue maintenant à *la relation d'extériorité entre le Principe et le principié.



totor said:



			La frase es complicada, lo sé, pero no se preocupen, porque no pretendo que me la expliquen, ni mucho menos.
		
Click to expand...

_
Gracias...


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias, Yendred.


----------

